# 80GB HD nicht erkannt



## MrBarcode (5. März 2002)

Hab ein Problem mit meiner neuen 80GB HD, die wird nämlich vom BIOS weder als master noch als slave erkannt. Sie funktioniert nur mit der 32GB limitierung aktiviert. Mein Motherboard sollte (laut Hersteller) zumindest HDs über 40GB akzeptieren, und da hoff ich doch, das es auch mit 80ern noch zurecht kommen müsste.

Festplatte: Modell Seagate ST380020A 5400RPM 80GB

(P6BAT-ME Spezifikationen)

Jedenfalls möchte ich die vollen 80GB zur Verfügung haben. Gibts wen der schon ein ähnliches Problem hatte? Wie auch immer, helft mir Leute!


----------



## nils11 (6. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, überprüfe nochmal, ob der jumper auch richtig sitzt. wenn ja, könnte es vielleocht sein, dass dein board schon etwas älter ist ???
außerdem könntest du ein bios-update versuchen.


----------



## Freaky (6. März 2002)

moin

würd ich auch sagen... bios update !!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. März 2002)

was hastn du für ein bs?

also vom kumpel das bios erkennt seine 60Gig platte auch nich.
aber XP merkts trotzdem und alles läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Ich hatte das Problem, dass meine 80GB Western Digital nicht als 80er erkannt wurde sondern als 32er. Das Problem lag bei FDisk. Es kommt noch aus einer Zeit, wo solche Datenmengen utopisch waren.
Die Lösung war, die Platte in mehrere Partitionen aufzuteilen:

c: 5GB
d: 15GB
e: 30GB
f: 30GB

Keine durfte über 32GB groß sein, sonst wurde sie nicht erkannt (oder nur als 2GB...).

Danach musst du jede Partition formatieren.

Ich glaube aber das ist nur ein ähnliches Problem.
Aber diese 32GB Grenze, bei mir ja auch, kommt vom Dateisystem Fat32.
Alles was darüber ist, geht glaub ich nur in einem Kompatibilitätsmodus.


----------



## Freaky (6. März 2002)

*hmm...*

saug dir mal hier das biosupdate.
wenn du glück hast gehts danch ansonsten haste pech gehabt.
und überprüfe noch mal die jumper der pladde.

@BubiBohnensack  wie geht das wenn die plattte nich richtig erkannt wird ???  ,also bei mir macht fdisk keine probs selbst bei einer 80er --> XXX pladde.
das problem liegt ja nicht an fdisk sondern am board. 


gruß freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Dachte das hängt eventuell mit der 32Gigabyte Limitierung zusammen. Dann geht sie ja. Sagte Marcode doch oder?
Und so wollte ich diese Grenze übergehen.
Mag sein, dass das bei mir anders ist (hängt am RAID)


----------



## nils11 (7. März 2002)

*hm...*

@bohnensack: ich glaube, du hast das irgendwie falsch verstanden  .


----------

